# Hooks for Whiting



## Jarhead (Mar 4, 2007)

What are the best hooks to use for catching whiting?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Most folks use smaller than me, but I've had real good success with 2/0 eagle claw circles. Dinks usually don't get on, but small end keepers do. Plenty of hook for nice ones, and strong enough if a puppy drum or big pompano comes by.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I used to use #2 kahle hooks, will probably go back to them. I've tried 1 or 1/0 circles and haven't had much luck with them. A lot of people use long shank bronze #2s or so. I'd try them but I haven't seen them in the store, unless they're aberdeen Eagle Claws used in freshwater...


----------



## LaughingGull (Apr 18, 2008)

*Surf Whiting Rigs*



Jarhead said:


> What are the best hooks to use for catching whiting?


I generally use from a #1 to a 1 0 long shanked eagle claw. If the surf is rough I'll use a double rig with a 4oz sand sinker. If it's smooth like glass, which is the best time to surf fish, I'll use an egg sinker and slip rig, or some might call it an egg sinker rig. When the whiting pick up the bait they don't feel any weight and usually run with it to get away from the other fish hooking themselves. If your fishing from a pier you can actually just use enough split shot to get the bait down to them, about 1/4 oz. I prefer the #1 or #2 to the larger hooks. If I hook something larger, it's not a problem for me to land it anyway. Sometimes I gut the fish right away for table quality and use the guts to chum shark. After the large dark shape I saw slowly cruising the third gut as I stood all alone on the outer edge of the second bar,  I decided to re-think that chumming technique. The egg sinkers also come in handy as an extra forward weight to drag high riding spoons lower into the water column. You can use a worm sinker too.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

i usually use gold #2 kahle hooks


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

..spring mullet....shrimp eaters...
......#4 Eagle Claw Lazer sharps....
.....surf or pier....


----------

